# What's your favorite ice cream?



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Drawing inspiration from "what's your favorite restaurant?"....

What is your favorite flavor (or brand) of ice cream?

Mine is BUTTER PECAN. YUM, YUM YUM, YUM!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

Whats butter pecan?:baghead I that like a pecan nut flavoured with umm butter lol?

Do sorbets count? If so Lemon and Pink grapefruit are my favs if not then goody goody gum drops (we really need to get a drool smiley)


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue Bunny's Bunny Tracks....and, no, not because it has chocolate/peanut butter bunnies in it . It is soooo darn nummy! Chocolate covered nuts, chocolate covered peanut butter bunnies, caramel, fudge.....OHHH NUM NUM NUM!!!!

Now I want some, but don't have any in the freezer :grumpy:.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 18, 2008)

I figured someone would mention Bunny Tracks right off the bat! How surprising for a forum of bunny lovers... NOT!:biggrin2: kudos to Amy for being the first, tho 

Personally, I like the really creamy vanilla made with real cream and ground up bits of vanilla bean... mmmm...


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 18, 2008)

As long as the brand or store can provide me a Rocky Road, I'll be happy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, I have more than one favorite! One is Bunny Tracks, which has already been mentioned (I was so surprised and excited to find it up here!). I also love the Fred Meyer store brand Butterfinger ice cream, called Butter Zinger. It's vanilla ice cream with great big swirls of creamy peanut butter- candy stuff, as well as flakes of chocolate and pieces of Butterfinger. SO GOOD. I also love Ben and Jerry's Mint Chocolate Cookie, it's mint ice cream with pieces of mint oreos in it. Ben and Jerry's Half Baked is my other favorite, it's vanilla ice cream with brownie batter and cookie dough.

I want ice cream now?


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 18, 2008)

mint chocolate chip


----------



## lemon (Nov 18, 2008)

bat42072 wrote:


> mint chocolate chip
> 
> Â


Me too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2008)

mint choc chip, but it has to be the green kind.

I like vanilla fudge swirl, or choc peanut butter cup



Breyers or turkey hill is fine.



if i go to friendly's i get a reese peanut butter cup sundae, oh yum


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 18, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> if i go to friendly's i get a reese peanut butter cup sundae, oh yum


I want one...with the whole reese's ears and pieces eyes and nose and stuff..and blah blah blah :grumpy:. We had Friendly's in NY, but not out here in AZ .


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 18, 2008)

I despise all you people with your fancy-shmancy bunny ice cream :grumpy: Why you no share? :tears2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > if i go to friendly's i get a reese peanut butter cup sundae, oh yum
> ...


oh my god there is no Friendly's in AZ????????? you seriously need to move!!!!!!


----------



## Cove (Nov 18, 2008)

Its all about the chocolate chip cookie dough.:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 18, 2008)

It's between cookie dough or pumpkin.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2008)

[align=center]







also mint chocolate chip
[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 18, 2008)

I only really eat icecream once a year at Christmas, but when I do I like anything chocolatey or honeycomb flavour.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 18, 2008)

Ben & Jerrys "Phish Food"


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 18, 2008)

*Cove wrote: *


> Its all about the chocolate chip cookie dough.:biggrin2::biggrin2:


Couldn't have said it better myself! :nod


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 18, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> As long as the brand or store can provide me a Rocky Road, I'll be happy!


Rocky Road...HEAVEN! We made some for a friends halloween party and it was tasty, simple and cheap :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2008)

Any kind of Ice Cream that has Chocolate in it. YUM YUM

Now what is Bunny Tracks ice cream? Never heard of it.

Susan


----------



## Michaela (Nov 18, 2008)

Not a big fan of ice cream really.. I guess Honeycomb, with coloured sprinkles. Actually I'd prefer a big dish of sprinkles.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 18, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> (We really need to get a drool smiley)


:yeahthat: I agree!


PepnFluff* wrote: *


> Whats butter pecan?:baghead I that like a pecan nut flavoured with umm butter lol?



Sorta! It has pecan chunks in it. The ice cream itself is very rich,kind of a light caramel-y brown.It tastes kind of like across between butterscotch and caramel...buttery! (She says, whilst drooling profusely...)

Is anyone one else hungry now.....? I could eat them ALL!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

[align=left]
[align=left]That sounds so goooood




why don't we have any of those yummy sounding flavours hereAnd I found a drool smiley!!![/align]

[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> mint choc chip, but it has to be the green kind.


Just finishedeating that. Mmmmm. :dude:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> [align=left]
> 
> [align=left]That sounds so goooood
> 
> ...


:highfive:Yay! Now we gotta see how to add it to the emoticon list!

Yah, I don't know why you guys don't have the yummy stuff in NZ. In America, ice cream is, like, it's own food/nutrition group or something!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

I am seriously considering just moving to America to get the good ice-cream, frozen cookie dough, rabbit savvy vets, rabbit paraphinalea sp and amazingley cheap snowboard gear! Jeez you can get everything in America Oh and the Lionheads, hamsters and gerbils! Can you see how deprived we are:tears2:someone please adopt me:wave:I do my own laundry:tongueAnyway back on topic lol do you have like a mint flavour riddled with wine gums?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 19, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Anyway back on topic lol do you have like a mint flavour riddled with wine gums?


Riddled with WHAT??


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Ben & Jerrys "Phish Food"



me toooooo!


----------



## EileenH (Nov 19, 2008)

I only eat ice cream in the summer, but I love Chocolate Chip. MMMMM I wish it were warm out.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

Wine gums..... I am shocked you must have them in America, you have everything! I shall elaborate





Do you have these?


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Wine gums..... I am shocked you must have them in America, you have everything! I shall elaborate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they kind of look like this candy we have here called Dots. although i do recall something small like that but i don't remember what they were called. they weren't called wine gums though.

I LOVE this ice cream called birthday cake. i can't remember who makes it and they don't sell it all year long only at certain times but it taste like frozen frosting only BETTER!!!

too bad it cost so much money to ship stuff overseas.....we could all ship each other candy!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah..I think we call them Dots or JuJu B's. Are they fruit flavored and extremely sticky in your teeth? It seems like an odd thing to put in ice cream, but why not? Candy is candy!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 20, 2008)

That Phish Food is outrageous! I've never seen anything like it!

One cooler to Canada, please!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder why they call it Phish food?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*EileenH wrote: *


> I wish it were warm out.


It's freezing outside, but everytime I see this thread I reach out for more chocolate mint ice cream.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 20, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Ah..I think we call them Dots or JuJu B's. Are they fruit flavored and extremely sticky in your teeth? It seems like an odd thing to put in ice cream, but why not? Candy is candy!


YES YES thats them. One day you should mix them with mint ice creamand seriously its sooo good, me and my brothers when we were little used to have competitions to see who would get the most lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I wonder why they call it Phish food?






*Phish Food*
Chocolate Ice Cream with Gooey Marshmallow & Caramel Swirls & Fudge Fish
Manufactured on equipment that also processed nuts. Named after the Vermont jam band, Phish.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gotcha. Fudge fish...sounds yummy. Anything fudge, is. 

LOL, Northern Autumn and I have been chatting about fish (the real, fried and yummy kind!) on the "What's your favorite restaurant" thread. Those wouldn't be good in ice cream


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 20, 2008)

I hear Sardines and strawberry icecream is a favourite of pregnant women the world over...:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 20, 2008)

...with dill pickles, of course!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't chooose just 1. My uncle owns a ice cream parlor. I spent some time working there last year.. My DREAM job. lol.

I like the rainbow bubble gum. But that was before i got the braces. So uhm, Oh this is hard. Probably peanut butter swirl.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe only one person has mentioned Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough!! :shock:

I could kiss Ben and Jerry's for inventing that! I only wish they put more cookie dough in it lol....

I reeeeeallly want some now.... 

The other ice cream I love is proper local stuff. We live relatively near to Devon, and Cornwall is just a couple more hours away, where you can get what I call proper ice-cream, made with real local clotted cream. OMG it is TO DIE FOR. I love it!! No trip to Devon is complete without having some proper ice cream, even if it's the middle of winter :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> I am seriously considering just moving to America to get the good ice-cream, frozen cookie dough, rabbit savvy vets, rabbit paraphinalea sp and amazingley cheap snowboard gear! Jeez you can get everything in America Oh and the Lionheads, hamsters and gerbils! Can you see how deprived we are:tears2:*someone please adopt me:wave:I do my own laundry*:tongueAnyway back on topic lol do you have like a mint flavour riddled with wine gums?


Are you litter box trained, lol?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

We have wine gum's here in Canada and they are so good ^.^ and my fav ice cream is french vanilla, i like things simple, other then that i like peach frozen yogurt ^.^


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a seasonal favorite at our house. Schwan's Peppermint Stick Icecream! Yum! They used to carry eggnog too and we loved that but they discontinued it.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Your so lucky! USA has such nice sounding ice-cream! We don't have anything like that here! We have Ben and Jerry's but that's not half as complicated and doesn't sound as nice as what you've got! I need to write down some of these ice-creams and make them myself, they sound sooo nice. I like chocolate ice-cream with little marshmallows, I used to think THAT was fancy. Not anymore lol!


----------



## BethM (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't eat much ice cream, a pint can last me a few weeks. Since I stretch it out so long (just not a big ice cream person), I usually get the expensive ones.

Tied for first: Haagen Dazs Hawaiian Lehua Honey and Sweet Cream (sweet cream ice cream with a rich honey swirl. It almost tastes like frozen sweet butter, and this "reserve" flavor is*way* better than their Vanilla Honeybee.)Ben&Jerry's Willie Nelson's Country Peach Cobbler (very peachy, though I sometimes pick out the pie dough thingies- see note below regarding chunks)

In second place is Haagen Dazs Vanilla Bean, or Haagen Dazs Sticky Toffee Pudding (tastes like brown sugar)

I love soft-serve vanilla frozen custard. (Vanilla has to be my all-time favorite flavor ever.) My favorite home-made ice cream is Ginger-Rhubarb. Yum!!!!! I bought an ice cream maker just so I can make that.

I'm VERY particular about ice cream: I cannot stand chunks in it. No candy, no cookie pieces or dough, no hunks of chocolate, no nothing. Except fruit. I LOVE LOVE LOVE fruity ice cream with pieces of fruit in it. (Breyers Strawberries or Peaches and Cream.) I like the taste of mint chocolate chip, but I can only tolerate the brands that use chocolate flakes, not actual chips.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> I don't eat much ice cream,


I have a friend who works in a ice cream factory. He says most of the Premium and expensive ice cream they makeis exported to Japan. I guess most of the Canadian market eats only the regular brands.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never heard of Bunny Tracks before, maaaan that sounds GOOD! Droool. Lol. I love the Reeses Peanut Butter Cup one, Ben & Jerry's Strawberry Brittanica (strawberry cheesecake and chocolate fudge with vanilla ice cream.. MMMM!), and simple Hagaan-Daaz Vanilla Fudge. Sometimes Tillamook Huckleberry ice cream, local yum ice cream.

I've always wanted to try the Eggnog one! Love that stuff!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 6, 2008)

Everyone's yummy ice cream descriptions are making me hungry...maybe I'll go and have a bowl...


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 6, 2008)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> *PepnFluff wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am seriously considering just moving to America to get the good ice-cream, frozen cookie dough, rabbit savvy vets, rabbit paraphinalea sp and amazingley cheap snowboard gear! Jeez you can get everything in America Oh and the Lionheads, hamsters and gerbils! Can you see how deprived we are:tears2:Â *someone please adopt me:wave:I do my own laundry*:tongueÂ Anyway back on topic lol do you have like a mint flavourÂ  riddled with wine gums?
> ...



Of course! lol, I am very good at cleaning them too especially rabbits ones called Sparky and Scooter!:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Right now my daughter is eating Fudge Marble...yum! She's such an ice cream addict.We used to joke that she considered ice cream it's own food group!

It reminds me of a couple of more ways that I love ice cream (you see where my girl gets her addiction...:biggrin2. Fudge marble or vanilla ice cream with Hershey's syrup and dry roasted peanuts - TDF!!

Also, root beer floats! (They must be very thick with ice cream...just enough root beer to give it the flavor.)

And vanilla with mashed strawberries and sugar. Heaven!

Vanilla with butterscotch sauce and pecans. yum, yum.

Vanilla with peanuts, chocolate syrup, and sliced bananas.

Chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream!!!

BOY, am I hungry....!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Also, root beer floats! (They must be very thick with ice cream...just enough root beer to give it the flavor.)


Oh you remind me of all the Coke floats I had.

And banana splits.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I personally like any kind of ice cream. Except ice creams that are really chocolately, and all. Because if I eat too much chocolate at once, I get a rash and feel really sick.

But other than that I like any kind, but my most favorite is ones with like peanut butter in them and all. yum!



Karlee


----------

